# Surrogate allowed to keep baby!!



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

A surrogate mother who had a baby girl for a couple but changed her mind about handing her over is allowed to keep her, a judge has ruled

See link below!!

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/21/20110122/tuk-surrogate-allowed-to-keep-her-baby-6323e80.html


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

I feel so sorry for the couple, it should not have been allowed.


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

I feel sorry for all parties involved really.  The couple must be absolutely devastated, but the surrogate probably had a horrible guilty time battling her feelings too.  It sounds like they made this arrangement informally, perhaps if they had followed a formal route though a clinic then they all would have benefitted from proper preparation and counselling - the couple to the risks of the surrogate wanting to keep what is, after all, her own baby and the host to make sure she was fully prepared for giving the baby up.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

The link didn't work when I tried it just now, here's another one:
http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20110122/wl_uk_afp/britaincourtssurrogate_20110122095329

I think this judge has set a dangerous precedent here!

xxx


----------



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

I have just read it I think its terrible and as someone commented on the article the Father will be required to pay maintenance surely he should seek shared custody and what about any monies that they may have paid out to this woman it is so very sad for the lady who thought she would finally be getting a baby.

x x x x


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

God what a horrid situation, personally i think the judge was correct though, just terrible that something so wanderful has caused so much pain to all involved.  Its a shame that it was not all done properly through a clinic with councilling and guidence, maybe it wouldn't have got that far.

I wander what the ladies resons were for wanting to carry a child for someone else?  i know money is involved but just wander about the back ground of it all if i make sence?  Maybe she just thought she could cope with it but when it came to it couldn't.


----------

